

Sony to discontinue production of the Cassette player - 8bitpony
http://www.lostinmobile.com/home/sony-to-discontinue-the-production-of-cassette-player-record.html

======
bdfh42
It was a shame that just as the cassette recorder/player was "perfected"
(Dolby S) it was also made redundant by a brief flurry of new technologies
(mini-disk, digital tape) and then finally killed off with cheap and cheerful
mp3.

I still have one in the hi-fi rack but it is never used.

